# Les paul slash



## deffjeff (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone know of a store having a new afd Les Paul Slash for sale?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey there...i'd seen an epiphone version at long and mcquade in mississauga yesterday...


----------



## deffjeff (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks but really interested in the Gibson version.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Phone them up and ask if there are any "in the system"...i bet Cambridge has one...


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

GIBSON CUSTOM SHOP SLASH AFD "AGED / SIGNED" LES PAUL - eBay (item 290539749675 end time Mar-09-11 17:36:01 PST)

I've played this guitar and know the seller, it's all good but the price!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Mountain music had one...it's on layaway...I was told to call back monday to see if they can grab one from the warehouse...

Phone them up here...

Mountain Music Home


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Lauzon Music in Ottawa had one last week.


----------



## deffjeff (Feb 17, 2011)

Would these guitars drop in value just like other new LP's do? They say that there were around 1000 made. Would this make their value go up after some time?


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

From theottawamusician.com:

"WOW" HOLMESGUITARS HAS A GIBSON SLASH LES PAUL SALE GIBSON SLASH AFD LES PAUL MINT WITH SLASH CASE $3299.00 GIBSON SLASH GOLD TOP LES PAUL MINT WITH SLASH CASE $3299.00 BOTH OF THESE LES PAUL'S HAVE BEEN SOLD OUT AND ARE ONLY AVAILABLE FROM COLLECTORS SO DO NOT MISS OUT ON THE CHANCE OF A LIFETIME. these guitars are here in ottawa contact
[email protected]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I've had all kinds of limited special run (600 produced)...and guitar-of-the-week (400 produced)...even a serial #1 Gibson J-35 special anniversary model (only 20 ever produced worldwide)...I've always lost money...that seems to be the general trend...these are "hard times"...every buyer wants to lower the prices...and are willing to walk away from "rare" guitars...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

These particular AFD Slash guitars sell for $2,700.00...BEWARE of opportunistic sellers that boast"THESE LES PAUL'S HAVE BEEN SOLD OUT AND ARE ONLY AVAILABLE FROM COLLECTORS SO DO NOT MISS OUT ON THE CHANCE OF A LIFETIME"...or similar false claims...then jack up the prices by $599 to make a fast buck...!!!...

Besides...Slash releases a new model every 6 months...you're bound to pick one up...soon...


----------



## deffjeff (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah I wasnt about to buy one from that guy. I just wonder if they actually keep their value better than say a Les Paul Standard or Traditional? Or if it sounds much better than those 2 guitars?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I played one at mountain music...it was a nice guitar...but the headstock showed "orange peel" paint...I guess even limited run guitars can exhibit flaws...I preferred my 2008 Les Paul Standard...

As for keeping their values...it's all guesswork really...I've sold Angus Young sig SG's...they don't command higher prices than a "regular" SG...The only real "moneymakers" are the SIGNED or AGED VOS models...check out this page...

'gibson slash a.f.d'Gear Page 1 | Gbase.com.


----------



## deffjeff (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for your info. What can I get a better rock sound from- a new Standard or Traditional? I know different people like different guitars but is one of these any better than the other? I just started playing and rented an SG Standard for a bit. I liked the sound it gave. Neck was a bit heavy but that didnt really bother me. I tried to rent either a Standard or Traditional but none were there. They gave me a Studio and said the sound is the same. It was a used guitar and was maybe in need of a setup. It was very comfortable to play but didnt sound as nice as the SG Standard in my opinion. I really like the looks of Les Pauls and want to make my mind up to buy a new guitar in the next few weeks. Any suggestions are really appreciated!


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

I bought the Epi AFD LP and it's a great guitar. Exactly the same construction as the Gibson but made in China and can be bought for $1000. Have a good look at one if you can find one.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

deffjeff said:


> Thanks for your info. What can I get a better rock sound from- a new Standard or Traditional? I know different people like different guitars but is one of these any better than the other? I just started playing and rented an SG Standard for a bit. I liked the sound it gave. Neck was a bit heavy but that didnt really bother me. I tried to rent either a Standard or Traditional but none were there. They gave me a Studio and said the sound is the same. It was a used guitar and was maybe in need of a setup. It was very comfortable to play but didnt sound as nice as the SG Standard in my opinion. I really like the looks of Les Pauls and want to make my mind up to buy a new guitar in the next few weeks. Any suggestions are really appreciated!


That depends on what "rock" kind of sound you're going for. The Traditional has Classic 57s in it and the Standards have Burstbuckers. They're a little different than one another and I prefer '57s myself, but then I play a lot of classic rock, southern rock, Americana that kind of stuff.

Also, a Standard is chambered, so it will be lighter, which may factor into your decision. The Traditional is not a chambered guitar, so tonally it should be a little warmer, but it will also be about one pound more. My Standard from 2007 is about 8lbs 1oz and that's a great weight for a Lester.

Both will be in the same ballpark. It's not like you're comparing a Lester to a Tele here, but there might be some subtle tonal differences which may or may not be important to you. Most important is probably how they feel. The newer Standards have an asymmetrical neck carve, which you may love or hate. The Traditionals have the regular 50's carve.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Avenue Guitars here in edmonton has one. i'm 99% sure they will ship if you call.


----------



## Fane (Aug 23, 2008)

blam said:


> Avenue Guitars here in edmonton has one. i'm 99% sure they will ship if you call.


Yeah, Avenue is amazingly legit to do business with, and their prices aren't bad considering. 

As said before, it seems Gibson throws out a new signature model every couple months, there are a lot of signature guitars floating around that will never hold the retail price.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Fane said:


> Yeah, Avenue is amazingly legit to do business with, and their prices aren't bad considering.
> 
> As said before, it seems Gibson throws out a new signature model every couple months, there are a lot of signature guitars floating around that will never hold the retail price.


 i have mixed feelings with them.... i will give them credit where credit is due. they have a KILLER stock of sigs and ltd editions guitars. pricing a tad higher than L&M (which is no surprise since L&M is the distro)

ive bought a couple guitars from avenue and they seem like nice guys. my art and lutherie was actually cheaper from them than anywhere else.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Care for a cheap Slash Copy...???...

Slash / Gibson Copy for sale or Trade - Hamilton Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Hamilton Canada.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

various "slash" sig guitars available...minus a few...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that image is missing the epiphone AFD as well as the gibson snake pit with the snake inlay.


----------



## Barcham (Jun 26, 2010)

Steve's Music in Montreal has one, or at least they did last time I was there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

deffjeff

If you are fairly new to guitar and have your sights set on a Les Paul the best thing to do is play every single one you can get your hands on that is in your price range and let your ears and your hands be your guide.

The only opinion that matters is yours, since yours is the only wallet being emptied.

That being said I solved my dilema by buying a LP and an SG at the same time and paid less for the pair of them than what you would pay for a LP Standard. I got the 60's Tribute models they are Limited Edition but I seriously doubt they will ever have any collector value, but that's not why I bought them. I bought them to play and not worry about every little nic, scratch and abrasion they pick up. The 60's have a Slim Tapered neck profile which is very hard to come buy and the one I prefer they also have P90 pickups which are very versitile in my opinion. The LP goes for 849 and the SG 799, you can get a good guitar that you don't have to worry much about and can just play. The Slash models are in my opinion meant for the guys who aren't really going to play them, but hang them on the wall. You can get a 60's Tribute now to play and when you can play the snot out of it you'll have a better idea of what you want for your prestige guitar. In the mean time how many guys do you know who's "beater" is a Gibson.

I play semi regularly at a local jam night where you play with a full band not just an open mic. I play at home a couple hours a night, I always wear long sleeves so I don't wear down the finish and wipe down the neck, body and strings evertime. The better you take care of it the longer it will last and the better it will look. My sights are set on the LP Traditonal Pro but they are only available through Guitar Center, 60's neck and coil tapping Humbuckers. 

If you have to have a Slash and it feels right and sounds right and you can afford it get it.

The 2 I got 3 weeks ago were one of the best decisions I've made so far. I now have 4 keepers and have gone through a total of 7.


----------



## deffjeff (Feb 17, 2011)

After trying out a few Les Pauls I think I have decided on a Standard. I'm still going to try a few more though before I buy. I want to try a Gibson Supreme and a Custom as well.


----------

